# Mystery Plane and Iron



## HillWilly (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a really cheap hand plane that "sorta" works for me…...sometimes. It sez "made in USA" but there is no other ID, but it is painted red, has a stamped steel frog and has an iron that sez *"Tryon's"*...... Does this ring a bell with anyone?

It works really well for me if I am just planeing down the side of a board, but I haven't tried much else with it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

The name doesn't ring a bell but the "stamped steel frog" does… a warning bell! ;-)

If it works for you, then that's all that matters. But, as a rule, I would steer clear of any plane that has a stamped frog.

There are tons of planes out there that only have "Made in USA" but no other identifying marks. Some are perfectly good planes and others aren't, it's just kind of a crap shoot.


----------

